#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  >  Νομιμοποίηση ιδιωτικής γεώτρησης στην Αθήνα

## manyugs

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι,
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κατ'αρχήν εάν επιτρέπεται από το νόμο να έχει κάποιος στο σπίτι του ιδιωτική γεώτρηση που εξυπηρετεί το πότισμα των κήπων και τη λάντζα του κτηρίου και συγκεκριμένα στην Αθήνα, σε πόλη δηλαδή και εάν ναι, ποιος είναι και εάν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να νομιμοποιηθεί μία τέτοια ιδιωτική γεώτρηση.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω δεν επιτρέπονται ιδιωτικές γεωτρήσεις εντός σχεδίου.
Εκτός σχεδίου επιτρέπονται για αγροτική ή άλλη επαγγελματική χρήση. Εκτός βέβαια αν δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο ΕΥΔΑΠ, ΕΥΑΘ, ή άλλου οργανισμού ύδρευσης. 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, αρμόδιο τμήμα για την περιφέρεια αττικής κ.λπ. θα σε παραπέμψω *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## manyugs

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## manyugs

Κατόπιν τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας με παρέπεμψαν να διαβάσω τα παρακάτω ΦΕΚ. Η απάντηση γενικά ήταν ότι μπορεί κάποιος να έχει ιδιωτική γεώτρηση εντός πόλης, αρκεί να φέρει τις προϋποθέσεις που αναφέρονται στα ΦΕΚ που παραθέτω και επίσης μπορεί να νομιμοποιηθεί με ευνοϊκό νόμο του 2011.
Κανονιστικές αποφάσεις: ΦΕΚ 1122Β του 2009, ΦΕΚ 1784Β του 2005
Νομιμοποίηση: ΦΕΚ 1440Β του 2011 που τροποποιήθηκε με το ΦΕΚ 1190Β του 2012. 

Τα σημειώνω σε περίπτωση που κάποιος άλλος τα χρειαστεί για παρόμοια περίπτωση.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε!

Παραθέτω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου τους συνδέσμους για τα παραπάνω ΦΕΚ:

*ΦΕΚ 1122/Β/10.06.2009*

*ΦΕΚ 1784/Β/20.12.2005*

*ΦΕΚ 1440/Β/16.06.2011*

*ΦΕΚ 1190/Β/11.04.2012*

Να σημειώσω ότι στο ΦΕΚ 1122/Β/2009 αναφέρεται ότι όπου υπάρχει δίκτυο ύδρευσης ΕΥΔΑΠ/ΟΤΑ/ιδιωτικό, δεν μπορεί να γίνει νέα γεώτρηση για υδρευτική χρήση.

Επίσης, στο ΦΕΚ 1440/Β/16.06.2011 όπως τροποποιήθηκε η εν λόγω Υ.Α. με το ΦΕΚ 1190/Β/2012, νομιμοποίησης υφιστάμενης γεώτρησης γίνεται  μόνο σε αγροτεμάχια (δείτε παράρτημα IV).

----------


## manyugs

Καλησπέρα και πάλι,

αυτό το τελευταίο που γράψατε για τα αγροτεμάχια στο παράρτημα ΙV εννοείτε για τα ιδιοκτησιακά που λέει ο αρχικός νόμος του 2005;

Και να σημειώσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου ότι ΑΠAΓΟΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΕΩΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ και η γενικότερη εκμετάλλευση νερού στις περιοχές της Περιφέρειας Αττικής όπως αυτές αναγράφονται στο ΦΕΚ 1122/Β/2009 στη σελίδα 14150 Κεφάλαιο 2.

Ερώτηση: Ποια ειδικότητα μηχανικού μπορεί να κάνει τις απαραίτητες μελέτες που χρειάζονται για μία τέτοια νομιμοποίηση;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι

----------


## Xάρης

Αναφέρομαι στο Παράρτημα IV στο ΦΕΚ 1190/Β/11.04.2012.
Στο (β) γράφει "αριθμός αγροτεμαχίου θέσης έργου".
Δεν γράφει οικοπέδου ή γηπέδου (γενικώς) αλλά ειδικά "αγροτεμαχίου".
Μήπως διότι τέτοιες νομιμοποιήσεις γίνονται μόνο σε αγροτεμάχια, δηλαδή σε εκτός σχεδίου περιοχές;

----------

